# Fishing Gear Buyers Anonymous



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is there a self help group for people who like to buy fishing gear too much? I'm currently in the "cry once" phase of a new purchase and should probably look into such an option for future desires to scratch such an itch 😬🤣


----------

